# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Këshilla për foshnjat 0-12 muajsh

## Mina

JU LUTEM MOS POSTONI DERI NE PERFUNDIM TE MATERIALIT!

Prof. Selaudin Bekteshi

Zhvillimi i femijes.
Me shprehjen zhvillim i femijes ose me drejt rritje dhe zhvillim i femijes ne kuptojme ne pergjithesi shtesat dhe ndryshimet ne peshe e ne gjatesi qe nga lindja e femijes e deri ne perfundimin e rritjes se tij.
Megjithese pesha e gjatesia jane tregues kryesore per te vleresuar zhvillimin e femijes ne e kemi per detyre te mesojme prinderit se vetem ato nuk jane te mjaftueshme per te gjykuar mbi zhvillimin e foshnjes. 
Atehere me te drejte do te dale pyetja: Cfare tjeter do te kemi parasysh per te vleresuar zhvillimin e femijes si dhe shendetin e tij te mire.
Ne si mjeke e si prinder e gjykojme zhvillimin e femijes nga pesha e gjatesia qe ai ka ne moshe te caktuar, nga perpjestimi i drejte ne mes te pjeseve te ndryshme te trupit, nga madhesia e rrethit te kokes, te gjoksit, te barkut, nga dalja e dhembeve. Keto te dhena na japin mundesine te gjykojme mbi zhvillimin fizik, mbi zhvillimin e trupit te femijes sipas moshes se tij. 
Por njekohesisht nuk do te mjaftohemi me te dhenat mbi zhvillimin fizik te femijes. Krahas ketyre ne do te shikojme e do te vleresojme edhe zhvillimin psikik e nervor te femijes, zhvillimin e trurit te tij, qe paraqitet me aftesine qe ai ka per te njohur, per te kuptuar, per t'u lidhur me njerezit e sendet qe e rrethojne, per te folur, per te bere pyetje, per te shfaqur mendime. Te dhenat e siperme na japin mundesine te gjykojme mbi zhvillimin psikik, mbi zhvillimin e trurit te femijes, pershtatur moshes se tij. Ne fund ne vleresojme edhe aftesine e femijes per te bere levizje te ndryshme te trupit, per te kapur sende, per te qendruar ndenjur e ne kembe, per te ecur, per te vrapuar e keshtu me radhe.
 Keto aftesi te femijes sipas moshes se tij i vleresojme si zhvillimi i levizjeve ose zhvillim motorik. 
Perfundimisht kur vleresojme zhvillimin e femijes do te kemi parasysh keto tregues:
   - treguesit e zhvillimit te trupit, zhvillimin fizik,
   - treguesit e zhvillimit te trurit, te kuptuarit, te menduarit, zhvillimin psikik.
   - treguesit e zhvillimit te levizjeve, zhvillimin motorik.

Detyrat e prinderve
   Prinderit dhe gjithe familjaret kane detyrime te medha per rritjen e zhvillimin e mire te femijes. Femija i perket familjes por njekohesisht i perket edhe shoqerise. Prinderit e kane detyre te merren me rritjen e mire te femijes. Ata duhet te gjenden prane femijes se vogel, te verejne me kujdes cdo ngjarje te zakonshme e te jashtezakonshme qe lidhet me te, ta vendosin ne dhomen me te ndricuar e me te paster, te pajisur me shtratin , me veshmbathjen dhe sendet e tjera te nevojshme.

----------


## Mina

Pesha ne lindje
Njohja e peshen ne lindje ka rendesi te vecante. Eshte e nevojshme qe prinderit te dine peshen qe ka patur femija i tyre ne lindje dhe te jene ne gjendje t'ia tregojne mjekut. Pesha e femijeve ne lindje ne Shqiperi eshte ne pergjithesi normale. Ajo mesatarisht shkon ne 3400 gr. Meshkujt e kane peshen ne lindje pak me te larte se femrat. Nuk do te thote qe ata femije qe lindin nen 3400 gr nuk jane normale. Egziston nje kufi per peshen ne lindje dhe shkon ne 2500 gr. Per femijet qe lindin mbi kete peshe themi se kane peshe normale. Femijet qe lindin me peshe me te ulet se 2500 gr themi se jane te parakohshem ose premature. Pesha e femijes ne lindje eshte e lidhur me disa shkaqe te njohura si; zgjatja e shtatzanise, gjendja, ushqyerja, puna, mosha e nenes. Rendesi kane dhe semundjet qe nena mund te kete kaluar vecanerisht gjate shtatzanise. Pjeserisht, pesha ne lindje ka lidhje dhe me madhesine e trupit te prinderve. Pesha jo shume e madhe nuk do te thote gjithmone se eshte shenje dobesie. Ne rastet e prematures femija mbahet ne observacion te personelit shendetesor.

Shtesat ne peshe gjate vitit te pare te jetes.
Shtesat e rregullta ne peshe gjate vitit te pare te jetes jane shenja me e rendesishme qe flasin per nje shendet te mire te femijes, prandaj prindi duhet te jete i informuar mire ne kete drejtim. Cdo qendrim ne peshe ose humbje nuk eshte normale dhe duhet gjetur shkaku.

Renia e peshes pas lindjes
Pas lindjes foshnja ka nje renie te lehte ne peshe. Kjo renie zgjat per 3-5 dite. Nga dita e trete ose e peste foshnja fillon te fitoje ne peshe dhe arrin peshen e lindjes. Gjate diteve te para ai humbet 150 deri ne 300 gram. Humbja e peshes gjate diteve te para eshte normale. Ajo ndodh per disa arsye qe jane spjeguar me poshte. Ne rastet kur femija humbet me shume se 300 gr dhe kur pesha e lindjes nuk eshte rifituar deri ne diten e 10-te ose te 12-te, duhet pare shkaku. Humbjet e teperta te peshes mund te shkaktohen kur femija nuk pi dhe nuk ushqehet sa duhet ose kur vuan nga ndonje semundje.  Ne keto raste foshnja duhet vizituar pa humbur kohe.

Shtesat e rregullta ne peshe
Duke marre parasysh humbjen gjate diteve te para te jetes, shtesa ne peshe gjate gjithe muajit te pare eshte prej rreth 600 gram. Nga muaji i pare deri ne te dytin foshnja shton 800-900 gram. Pas muajit te dyte shtesat mujore pakesohen lehtesisht. Keshtu nje femije normal nga muaji i 5-te dhe i 6-te shton rreth 500 gram ne muaj, kurse nga muaji i 10-te dhe i 12-te shton rreth 300 gram ne muaj. Ne pergjithesi pesha e lindjes dyfishohet rreth muajit te 5-te ose te 6-te dhe trefishohet ne fund te vitit te pare. Prinderit gjithashtu duhet te dine se nje femije qe lind nen peshen normale e shton me shpejt peshen, ndersa femija qe lind me peshe te madhe, zakonisht e shton me ngadale.

Tabele orientuese;
Muaji 1-re                              600 gram
muaji 2-te                              900 gram
muaji 3-te e 4-t                      750 gram
muaji 5-te e 6-te                    600 gram
muaji 7-te - 9-te                     450 gram
muaji 10-te- 12-te                  300 gram

----------


## Mina

Gjatesia e femijes.
Matjes se gjatesise se femijes shpesh i jepet rendesi e paket. Kjo nuk eshte e drejte, megjithese njohja e gjatesise se femijes ka rendesi me te kufizuar se njohja e peshes. Gjatesi ndryshon me me vonese se pesha kur femija nuk shkon mire, por edhe ajo ndryshon kur shkaqe te ndryshme e demtojne femijen. Vecanerisht kur femijet nuk ushqehen ne menyre te rregullt, per nje kohe te gjate, si dhe ata qe vuajne nga semundje e crregullime te zgjatura mbesin prapa jo vetem ne peshe por edhe ne gjatesi. Dihet gjithashtu se ka disa gjendje te tjera te vecanta, ne te cilat gjatesia mbetet prapa qe ne fillim te jetes se femijes se vogel. Keto gjendje zbulohen nga mjeku.

Gjatesia ne lindje
Gjatesia e foshnjes ne lindje eshte mesatarisht rreth 50 cm. Meshkujt ne lindje jane pak me te gjate se femrat. Pavaresisht nga kjo jane normale edhe ata femije qe lindin mbi 47 cm. Nen kete limit kemi te bejme me femije te parakohshem ne lindje.

Rritjet ne gjatesi gjate vitit te pare
Sa me i vigel eshte femija, aq me e shpejte eshte rritja e tij ne gjatesi. Mjafton te themi se gjate gjithe vitit te pare foshnja ka nje rritje ne gjatesi prej 20-25 cm. Ne fund te vitit te pare femija arrin 70-75 cm.

Shtesat mujore gjate vitit te pare
Ne lindje              50 cm
1 muajsh             52 cm
2 muajsh             54 cm
3 muajsh             57.5 cm
4 muajsh             61 cm
5 muajsh             63 cm
6 muajsh             65 cm
7 muajsh             66 cm
8 muajsh             67.5 cm
9 muajsh             69 cm
10 muajsh           70 cm
11 muajsh           71 cm
12 muajsh           72 cm

Kjo tabele i referohet femijes qe ka lindur  me gjatesi 50 cm.

Rritjet ne gjatesi pas vitit te pare
Pas vitit te pare rritja e femijes ne gjatesi vazhdon te jete mjaft e ndjeshme, megjithese ajo behet me e ngadaleshme. Ne fund te vitit te dyte femija ka nje gjatesi qe shkon nga 81 deri ne 84 cm. Ne fund te vitit te trete gjatesia e femijes shkon nga 90 deri ne 92 cm. Pas vitit te trete femija zgjatet mesatarisht 5-6 cm ne vit. Vetem gjate periudhes se zhvillimit gjinor i riu zgjatet mesatarisht 7-8 cm ne vit. Ne shumicen e te rinjve rritja ne gjatesi perfundon nga 17-18 vjetet, pak me shpejt ose pak me vone.
Matja e gjatesise se femijes behet menjehere pas lindjes dhe me pas eshte mjaftueshem nje here ne muaj.

Koka e femijes.
Koka e femijes se porsalindur duket me e madhe ne krahasim me gjatesine e trupit te tij. Madhesia e kokes se femijes ka rendesi te njihet qe ne lindje si dhew me vone gjate zhvillimit te tij. Ndryshimet e dukshme duhet te verehen nga prinderit. Permasat e kokes jashte standartit, me e madhe ose me e vogel, flasin per crregullime te zhvillimit te trupit dhe vecanerisht te trurit. Madhesia e kokes vleresohet zakonisht me madhesine e rrethit te saj qe quhet ndryshe perimeter. Rrethi i kokes matet me meter shirit duke filluar nga balli, mbi vetulla, deri ne pjesen e pasme te kokes ku eshte pjesa me e dale e kokes.

Disa vecori te kokes se femijes.
Vecoria e pare eshte se kockat e ndryshme qe formojne koken e foshnjes se vogel nuk jane plotesisht te ngjitura me njera tjetren.Kjo vecori lejon qe gjate lindjes koka t'u pershtatet rrugeve te daljes.
Vecoria e dyte eshte prania e nje pjese te bute qe gjendet mbi kockat e ballit ne pjesen e perparme dhe te siperme te kokes. Duke qene se kjo pjese e kokes eshte e bute populli e quan "buti i kokes". Shkencerisht njihet me emrin fontanele.
Kjo pjese nuk eshte e veshur me kocke. Vishet dhe zvogelohet pak nga pak me kalimin e muajve. Per kete arsye e gjejme te hapur gjate gjithe vitit te pare e deri ne muajin e 15-te. Ne kete moshe ai mbyllet plotesisht. Ne rast se eshte shume i madh ose nuk mbyllet ne kohen e duhur duhet te mendojme se femija ka ndonje crregullim ose semundje sic eshte rakiti ose permbajtje e tepert e lengut te trurit (hidrocefali). Edhe ne rast se eshte shume i vogel ose mbyllet shume shpejt, gjate muajve te pare te jetes duhet te konsultohemi me mjekun sepse mund te gjendemi perpara nje semundjeje ose crregullimi sic mund te jete zhvillimi i manget i trurit etj.

----------


## Mina

Dalja e dhembeve.
Dhembete e pare qe i dalin femijes quhen dhembet e qumeshtit ose dhembe te perkohshem. Quhen keshtu pasi ata zevendesohen nga viti 5-6 nga dhembet e perhershem. Dhembet e qumeshtit jane 20, ndersa dhembet e perhershem jane 32.

Kur fillojne te dalin dhembet.
Tek femijet e shendetshem zakonisht fillojne te dalin nga muaji i 6-te megjithse ka raste qe dalin edhe ne muajt e 7-te e 8-te edhe kur femija eshte plotesisht i shendetshem. Verehen edhe raste te jashtezakonshme kur femija lind edhe me dhemb ne goje. kjo nuk flet per zhvillim te parakohshem te femijes. Si dhembet e shfaqur qe ne lindje ose ata qe dalin shume shpejt ka mundesi te behen shkak per demtimin e gjirit te nenes. Dalja e dhembeve me vonese, pas muajit te nente krijon shqetesim tek prinderit dhe eshte e drejte qe ata te keshillohen me mjekun. Ka raste kur ky fenomen eshte i lidhur me rakitin, me crregullime te kockave ose te disa gjendrrave te brendeshme.

Radha e daljes se dhembeve.
Ne shumicen e rasteve, ne femijet e shendetshem, nga muaji i 6-te deri ne muajin e 12-te dalin 8 dhembet preres. Qe jane kater poshte dhe kater lart. Se pari dalin dy dhembet preres te poshtem qe zene vendin qendror dhe pas tyre dalin dy te sipermit. Me pas dy preresit anesore te siperm dhe dy anesoret e poshtem. Nga muaji i 12-te deri ne muajin e 18-te dalin  kater dhemballet e para, dy lart dhe dy poshte. Nga muaji i 12-te deri ne muajin e 24-t dalin kater dhembet e syrit. Nga muaji i 24-t deri ne muajin e 30-te dalin kater dhemballet e dyta. Ka raste kur nuk ndiqet kjo radhe dhe ky ndryshim mund te ndodhe pa ndonje shkak te vecante.

Rendesia e dhembeve per shendetin e femijes
Si dhembet e qumeshtit ashtu edhe dhembet e perhershem kane rendesi shume te madhe per shendetin e femijes. Dhembet kane veprimin e tyre kryesor per pertypjen dhe perpunimin e mire te ushqimeve. Veprimtaria e pertypjes fillon nga muajt e fundit te vitit te pare dhe vazhdon per gjithe jeten. Crregullimet, demtimet dhe semundjet e dhembeve pengojne perpunimin e tretjen e mire e te plote te ushqimeve dhe keshtu behen shkak per demtime te aparatit tretes dhe te gjithe organizmit. Crregullimet e dhembeve mund te pengojne te folurit qarte. Ato mund t'i japin fytyres pamje jo te hijshme, kjo gjendje verehet vecanerisht kur perputhja e dhembeve te siperm me ata te poshtmit nuk eshte e plote.

Kujdesi per dhembet
Kujdesi per dhembet fillon qe me dhembet e qumeshtit nga fundi i vitit te pare. Eshte e rendesishme te mesojme femijen te pertype mire ushqimet. Kur ushqimi permban sheqerna ose brumera eshte mire t'i japim ne fund nje sasi te vogel ushqimi qe pastron mire dhembet si p.sh. nje cope molle ose karote. Femijes mund t'ia pastrojme dhembet me nje garze te lagur me pak sode buke dhe eshte mire te mesohet she shplaje gojen pas cdo ushqyerje. duhet mesuar gjithashtu, pas vitit te dyte, te perdore furcen e dhembeve ne menyre korekte. Vecanerisht ne darke pastrimi i dhembeve eshte i domosdoshem per mirembajtjen e tyre.

----------


## Mina

ZHVILLIMI I TRUPIT TE FEMIJES
Jemi ndalur ne menyre te vecante mbi peshen e femijes, mbi gjatesine e tij, mbi madhesine e kokes dhe daljes se dhembeve. Te dhena e mesiperme mund te kapen dhe kuptohen me lehtesisht nga prinderit. Duke patur keto njohuri, prindi eshte ne gjendje te bashkepunoje me ngushte me mjekun dhe te kerkoje ne kohe ndihmen e tij. Zhvillimi normal i trupit te femijes ndodh kur zbatohet nje higjene e mire, kur ushqehet drejt, kur shfrytezohet ajri dhe drita e diellit, kur menjanohen ne kohe semundjet e ndryshme. Femija me zhvillim te mire ka peshe dhe gjatesi normale per moshen e tij, gjithashtu indet e buta i ka te mbushura. Keto shihen e preken tek kofshet dhe ne bark. Lekura eshte e paster dhe me ngjyre te gjalle. Ngjyra e gjalle vihet re dhe ne pjesen e brendeshme te gojes si dhe ne llapat e vesheve kur shihen kunder drites. Femija me zhvillim te mire e ka butin e kokes te hapur aq sa e lejon mosha e tij si dhe madhesi te rregullt te kokes. Rendesi per te vleresuar zhvillimin e femijes ka dhe oreksi i mire, te dalurit jashte ne rregull, tratja e plote e ushqimeve, gjumi i qete, qendresa e mjaftueshme kundrejt infeksioneve. Femija i zhvilluar mire ka gjithashtu gjalleri ne levizje, shikim te gjalle, kuptim dhe te folur ne kohe. Zhvillimi jo i mire i femijes ka shkaqe te ndryshme. Mund te themi ne pergjithesi se keta jane femije te mbajtur keq, pa higjene te mjaftueshme, pa shfrytezim te ajrit, te drites, te diellit e te levizjeve, pa ushqyerje te pershtatur per moshen; keta femije kane kaluar semundje te shpeshta ose te renda. Shkaqet mjekesore qe e cojne femijen ne prapambetje te zhvillimit fizik jane te shumta. Do te kujtojme mungesen e ushqimit ne sasi ose cilesi, tretjen e shfrytezimin e tij te pamjaftueshem, semundjet e zgjaturae te perseritura te rrugeve te frymemarrjes, te veshkave, te zemres, te melcise, te disa gjendrave te brendeshme si dhe semundjet ngjitese te shkaktuara nga mikrobet.
                    Materiali vazhdon...

----------


## angeldust

Ne shkolle pashe nje flajer te tille dhe vendosa ta perkthej dhe ta shtoj ketu  :buzeqeshje: 

* Per te reduktuar rrezikun e Sindromes se Vdekjes se Paparashikuar te Femijes (SVPF)*

Kjo eshte sindroma qe ndodh kur femijes i merret fryma dhe kur ai nuk eshte ne gjendje te levize apo te kthehet ne anen tjeter per shkak se kur eshte aq i vogel ne moshe muskujt e tij ende nuk kane fituar kontrollin e nje adulti, pra ai s'ka aq fuqi sa te parandaloje kete gjendje.

Ja disa masa parandaluese...

1. Gjithmone vendoseni femijen shtrire ne kurriz per te fjetur, edhe per dremitje te shkurtra.

2. Vendoseni femijen ne nje dyshek jo shume te bute, apo ku fundoset susta e krevatit., si p.sh. vendoseni ne nje djep me siguri te garantuar (safety approved crib)

3. Hiqni lodrat e buta e te mbushura me pupla nga hapesira e fjetjes es femijes.

4. Sigurohuni qe koka dhe fytyra e bebes, te mbahen te pambuluara gjate gjumit.

5. Mos lejoni pirjen e duhanit rrotull bebes suaj.

6. Mos lejoni qe bebja juaj te jete ne nje ambient shume te ngrohte apo te nxehte gjate gjumit.

7. Fol me perkujdesesit e femijes, gjysherit, dadot dhe gjithe te tjeret me femije per rrezikun e SVPF.

----------


## Mina

ZHVILLIMI I LEVIZJEVE, I TE KUPTUARIT DHE I TE MENDUARIT
Femija i porsalindur mban anesite e siperme dhe ato te poshtme pak te thyera dhe te tendosura kurse qafa eshte krejt e leshuar dhe perkulet sipas drejtimit qe i japim femijes. I porsalinduri kur nuk fle ben levizje te shumta si me krahet ashtu edhe me kembet por keto levizje nuk kane as qellim e as drejtim te caktuar. Pas lindjes foshnja eshte ne gjendje te thithe dhe te gelltise qumeshtin ose lengje te tjera. Por mundesia per te thithur dhe per te gelltitur flet per demtim te trurit te femijes. Kete mungese e kemi edhe ne femijet qe lindin me peshe te paket. Pas diteve te para i porsalinduri degjon zhurmat e forta. Ne rast se shkaktojme zhurme te papritur prane tij shohim se ai ben levizje te menjehereshme te te gjithe trupit.
NE MOSHEN NJE MUAJSHE foshnja eshte ne gjendje te shikoje dhe te degjoje zhurmat. Ai vazhdon te beje levizje te shpeshta me krahet dhe me kembet, duke mbajtur grushtet mbyllur e te shtrenguar. Ne rast se e vendosim te shtrire barkas, shohim se ai ben perpjekje per te ngritur koken.
NGA MOSHA DY DERI NE GJASHTE MUAJ, foshnja jo vetem shikon por edhe ndjek sendet qe i vihen dhe i levizin perpara syve. Ai gjithashtu fillon te dalloje njerezit qe qendrojne prane tij, buzeqesh, kap dhe mban sendet qe i vihen ne duar. Ne rast se behet zhurme drejton shikimin dhe koken nga vendi prej ku vjen zhurma. Pak nga pak gjate kesaj periudhe, levizjet e femijes nuk jane me te crregullta e te perseritura. Duart levizin me drejtim te caktuar per te kapur sendet qe i vihen perpara syve. Femija ngre dhe mban koken, kthehet dhe rrotullohet kur e leme te shtrire, qendron ndenjur kur eshte i mbeshtetur. Duart nuk i mban vazhdimisht te mberthyera por i liron, kap sende te ndryshme dhe i fut ne goje. Nga fundi i kesaj periudhe femija nxjerr disa tinguj si dhe disa rrokje te thjeshta si "ma", "ba". Keto aftesi foshnja i fiton pak nga pak. Kur verejme vonesa ne fitimin e ketyre aftesive duhet te marrim konsulte me mjekun.
NGA MUAJI I GJASHTE DERI NE MUAJIN E DYMBEDHJETE, zhvillimi i femijes si nga levizjet ashtu dhe nga ana psikike behet mjaft i shpejte. Shpejt femija qendron ndenjur pa mbeshtetje, zvarritet duke perdorur duart dhe kembet, perpiqet te ngrihet duke u mbeshtetur ne anet e rrethores ose te shtratit, ngul kembet ne toke. Nga muajt e funit te vitit femija qendron mire ne kembe kur eshte i mbeshtetur dhe perpiqet te beje hapat e para. Sendet qe ka ne dore ka mundesi t'i kaloje ne doren tjeter. gjate kesaj periudhe njeh dhe dallon mjaft mire njerezit e rrethit te tij, buzeqesh dhe qesh me kuptim. Shfaq qarte shenjat e kenaqesise dhe te hidherimit, qan per shkaqe shpesh te kuptueshme, shqipton me mire rrokjet dhe ndonje fjale te shkurter. Njekohesisht fillon te njohe kuptimin e disa fjaleve. Ne kete moshe, femija kap lojnat, i tund, i perplas. shika ndaj ushqimeve behet me e zhvilluar. Shpesh merr lugen per te cuar ushqimin ne goje. Ne rast se tregohet kujdes i mjaftueshem pas vitit, femija eshte ne gjendje te tregoje se kur do te kryeje nevojat.
RRETH MOSHES 18 MUAJSHE femija ecen me mjaft siguri, ngjit shkallet, luan me femije te tjere, njeh dhe perdor mjaft fjale dhe lidh fjali te thjeshta. Ushqehet vete me nje fare sigurie duke e shpene lugen me ushqim ne goje. Ne kete moshe ai tregon interes dhe shikon me vemendje figurat e librave, perdor lapsin dhe shenon vija te crregullta.
NGA MOSHA DY VJEC femija fiton pavaresi jo vetem duke levizur e ecur lirisht por njihet dhe me dhomen e orendite e ndryshme te shtepise. Ne kete moshe pasurohet fjalori me fjale e fjali te reja, madje behet kurioz dhe shtron pyetje. Prinderit njihen shume me mire me disa prirje qe paraqet femija si kenaqesia, pakenaqesia, kokefortesia, bindja etj.
NGA MOSHA DY DERI NE TRE VJEC femija njeh mire figurat e ndryshme ne libra dhe dallon ngjyrat kryesore. Ben pyetje te shumta dhe eshte ne gjendje t'i pergjigjet pyetjeve kur keto lidhen me sferen e jetes se tij. Kujtesa zhvillohet mire dhe arrin te ushqehet vete pa shume veshtiresi.
NGA VITI I TRETE DERI NE VITIN E GJASHTE zhvillimi i levizjeve i te kuptuarit dhe i te menduarit perparon dhe e ben femijen te afte te per te filluar shkollen dhe per te bere jete te pavarur.
Zhvillimi i levizjeve, i te kuptuarit i te menduarit, i te folurit, i kujteses, i sjelljeve ndryshon nga nje femije tek tjetri. Ne ato raste kur femija qendron gjate i vetmuar, i vecuar dhe ne pamundesi per te bere levizje te lira e te gjalla, zhvillimi i tij mbetet pas. Keshtu ndodh edhe kur femijes nuk i jepen lojna, kur nuk shikon buzeqeshje, kur nuk degjon fjale perkedhelese dhe kur ka lidhje te kufizuara me njerezit dhe ambjentin. Nenat e njohin mire rendesine e lidhjes me femijen. Ato i buzeqeshin, e perkedhelin, i kendojne, e marrin ne krahe, e mesojne te beje levizje, te qendroje ne kembe, te ece, te njohe njerezit dhe sendet qe e rrethojne. Ne zhvillimin e femijes ka ndikim edhe ushqyerja e tij. Truri qe merr ushqim te papershtatshem ose te pamjaftueshem ne sasi dhe ne cilese, zhvillohet me vonese. Per kete arsye duhet t'i kushtojme rendesi ushqyerjes se femijes per te bere te mundur zhvillimin normal. 
Levizjet e lira qe femija ben vete, levizjet e thjeshta qe i bejne atij prinderit, pastrimi i rregullt, veshmbathja e pershtatshme, gjumi i mjaftueshem, shetitja ne ajer te paster, drita e dielli, veprojne jo vetem mbi zhvillimin motorik por edhe mbi zhvillimin psikik te femijes.
Demtimet e foshnjes gjate lindjes, frymemarrja e vonuar, semundjet qe prekin trurin, sistemin nervor dhe gjithe organizmin pengojne zhvillimin e rregullt e te plote te psikikes e te intelektit te femijes.
                                                Vazhdon...

----------


## Mina

SI NDIKON SHTATZANIA MBI GRUAN DHE FOSHNJEN
Shtatzania eshte nje gjendje fiziologjike, e natyrshme e cila nuk demton organizmin e nenes nese tregohet kujdesi i duhur. Gjate shtatzanise foshnja (fetusi) formohet dhe zhvillohet duke marre lenden ushqyese nga gjaku i nenes. Kur nena eshte e shendetshme, merr ushqim te mjaftueshem dhe ben jete te rregullt, foshnja zhvillohet mire dhe lind i shendetshem. Ne rast se nena semuret ose nuk ben jete te pershtatshme per gjendjen e saj, foshnja demtohet dhe mund te linde e dobet ose e semure. Gjithashtu ka mundesi qe shtatzania te perfundoje ne deshtim ose lindje te parakoheshme.
PUNA GJATE SHTATZANISE
Gjate shtatzanise gruaja mund dhe duhet te vazhdoje te punoje sipas kushteve te caktuara nga mjeku. Puna fizike dhe levizjet e pershtateshme jo vetem qe nuk jane te demshme por vlejne per mbarevajtjen e shtatzanise. Ne raste te rralla, kur mjeku e sheh te nevojshme gruaja shtatzane duhet t'i nenshtrohet regjimit. Puna e gruas shtatzane konsiderohet puna pa sforco e ngarkese, pa qendrime te zgjatura ne kembe. Me levizje ne kuptojme ecjen e perditeshme si dhe disa ushtrime te kufizuara per muskulaturen e barkut. Puna e rende fizike e demton gruan shtatzane. Eshte i papershtatshem qendrimi i saj kerrusur, mbartja e peshave te medha, terheqja e tyre dhe ngritja e sendeve me peshe te madhe.
MENJANIMI I SHQETESIMEVE 
Gruaj shtatzane duhet te gjeje qetesi brenda familjes dhe shoqerise. Ajo duhet ta prese femijen me gezim dhe pa frike. Kete gezim duhet ta ndjeje jo vetem cifti por edhe rrethi familjar. Ajo duhet te njoftoje pa ndrojtje gjendjen e saj qe nga shenjat e para te shtatzanise.
USHQYERJA E GRUAS SHTATZANE
Ne kete periudhe duhet bere kujdes per ushqyerjen. Sasia dhe kalorite e ushqimit duhet te jene te mjaftueshme. Cilesia e ushqimit ka shume rendesi. Ushqimi i pamjaftueshem dhe jocilesor e demtojne ate dhe nuk lejojne zhvillimin e plote te femijes. Foshnja terheq lende me vlere nga trupi i nenes duke i sjelle deme asaj.
Ne shtatzani gruaja duhet te marre ushqime me perberje te ndryshme, jo ushqim te njeanshem. Ajo ka nevoje per proteina dhe keto lende i merr nepermjet mishit, qumeshtit, peshkut, vezes, djathit, bizeleve, fasuleve, thjerzave etj.
Yndyrnat i siguron nga gjalpi, vajra, dhjamra dhe veze.
Sheqernat nga buka, makaronat, orizi, patatet, perimet dhe frutat. 
Kriprat minerale dhe vitaminat nga perimet dhe frutat duke i konsumuar ne menyre te rregullt e te perditeshme. Kripa e gjelles duhet perdorur me kriter. Pijet alkoolike jane te demshme edhe duhani gjithashtu. Ajo nuk duhet te pije duhan as gjate periudhes se qumshit, kur ka foshnjen ne gji.
HIGJENA
Eshte e rendesishme qe ajo te mbaje nje higjene te rregullt. Ajo duhet t'i kushtoje rendesi gjinjve jo vetem ne drejtim te higjenes por te ndihmoje per veten per te mos patur probleme gjate ushqyerjes se femijes ne gji. Gjinjte pas dushit, duhen masazhuar me nje rrobe te paster dhe paksa te ashper sepse keshtu pakeson mundesine e shfaqjes se plasave (regadeve) te cilat pengojne rrjedhjen e qumeshtit dhe favorizojne infeksionet.
KUJDESI PER DHEMBET
Gjate shtatzanise vihen re brerje ose demtime te dhembeve. Nese behet kujdes keto demtime nuk shfaqen. Ushqimi duhet marre i plote dhe me lende qe permbajne kalcium e fosfor. Keto gjenden ne qumesht, djathe, mish, veze, peshk, perime, buke. 
Ne 3-4 muajt e fundit gruaja shtatzane duhet te marre vitamine D ne sasine 800 njesi ne dite. Kjo vlen jo vetem per dhembet por edhe per ruajtjen e shendetit te nenes dhe zhvillimin e femijes. Kontrolli tek stomatologu behet rregullisht nje here ne muaj.

----------


## vajza pa emer

juve beni mire qe beni tema te tilla ne forum por disa gjera nuk jane shume te qarta persa i perket perkujdesit te gruas gjate shtatezanise. doja te thoja qe gruaja shtatezane nuk merr vetem vitamin D ne muajt e fundit, por sidomos ne 12 javet e para te shtatezanise ajo duhet te kete me shume kujdes se ne muajt e tjere sepse rreziku per te deshtuar (miscarrage) femijen eshte me i madh se ne cdo muaj tjeter. ne 12 javet e para gruaja duhet ta veje ne dijeni partnerin e saj qe nuk duhet te kene marredhenie gjate kesaj kohe. mbas 12 javeve te para atehere rrisku eshte me i paket dhe cifti mund te kryeje marredhenie rregullisht. por gjithashtu ne 12 javet e para te shtatezanise gruaja duhet te marri iron tablets (Hekur) e cili ndihmon per zhvillimin e kokcave te femijes por gjithashtu dhe per forcimin e kokcave te gruas. kjo tablet duhet marre cdo dite per 12 jave. gjithashtu gruaja duhet te beje analize te gjakut ne javen e 12 dhe nje scan per te pare zhvillimin e femijes. nje scan tjeter behet ne javen e 20 dhe nje ne javen e 36 per te pare ndonje pazhvillim te femijes apo ndonje abnormalitet. ne javen e 12 scan behet per te pare se sa femije jane. keshtu qe gruaja eshte ne dijeni te plote se si te kujdeset nqs ka binjake ose me shume. analizat e gjakut duhet te behen rregullisht. dhe gjithashtu duhet pasur parasysh per ndonje semundje qe mund te kene anetare te familjes (nena,babai) e cila mund te marre femija nqs kontrolli nuk behet rregullisht. gruaja duhet te beje kontroll te mjeku cdo 4 jave ne 6 muajt e pare pastaj cdo 2 jave deri ne muajin e 8 dhe cdo jave ne muajin e fundit. nje shatezani e rregullt eshte 40 jave, por nje femije mund te lindi midis javes se 37-42. pra femija mund te lindi 2 jave perpara ose 2 jave mbrapa javes se 40. ne qofte se femija nuk lind deri ne fund te javes se 42 atehere mjeku duhet te beje nderhyrje per te lindur femijen. ne kete nderhyrje nuk eshte e thene nje operacion por nje nderhyrje per te sjelle dhimbjet e lindjes dmth per te cuar gruan ne lindje te rregullt naturale.

----------


## Mina

Nuk ka mbaruar materiali ende.

----------


## Mina

FRYMEMARRJET E PARA TE FEMIJES
Porsa del ne jete dhe shkeputet nga organizmi i nenes i porsalinduri fillon te qaje, te bertase me force. Kjo eshte shenja me e mire qe flet per gjallerimin e foshnjes. Nese pas lindjes foshnja nuk qan do te thote qe ka pengesa ne rruget e frymemarrjes. Ne kete rast kemi te bejme me asfiksi ose anoksi. 

SHKAQET E ASFIKSISE
Ato jane nga me te ndryshmet. Me shpesh eshte prezente ne ato raste kur femija ka thithur mukus, gjak ose lengje te tjera gjate kalimit neper rruget e lindjes. Me rralle asfiksine e shohim kur femija eshte demtuar ose goditur ne tru, kur kerthiza eshte lidhur rreth qafes ose kur mushkerite dhe zemra nuk kane zhvillim normal. Femija me asfiksi nuk bertet, nuk merr fryme, ose merr fryme ne menyre te crregullt dhe te kufizuar. Ai duket i nxire ose i zbehte ne  fytyre ose ne pjese e tjera te trupit. Asfiksia e zgjatur, me ngjyre te zbehte te lekures dhe pa levizje te gjalle shpesh perfundon ne vdekje ose ne demtime te renda te foshnjes.
SI VEPROHET
Futet nje tub gome(aspirator) ne goje, deri tek gryka dhe thithen lengjet qe mund te kene mbetur ne rruget e frymemarrjes. Kur lengjet kane kaluar poshte behet e nevojshme futja e nje tubi me te holle. Pasi lirohen rruget e frymemarrjes dhe femija reagon, pompohet ajer me nje aparat te vecante ne mushkerite e foshnjes. Te gjitha keto veprime behen duke mbajtur trupin e foshnjes te pjerret, me koken me poshte se trupi.

KERTHIZA
Menjehre pas lindjes behet lidhja dhe prerja e kerthizes. Ky veprim behet sapo kane pushuar rrahjet e saj. Cungu i kerthizes se prere lyhet me alkool dhe 1% jod. Me pas ngrihet lart per t'u fiksuar qe te mos levize. Kerthiza nese eshte e lagur ose e ndotur duhet mjekuar.

KUR BIE KERTHIZA
Cungu i kerthizes thahet pak e nga pak dhe shkeputet vete 5-10 dite pas lindjes. Tek unaza e kerthizes mbetet nje plage e vogel qe sherohet me kalimin e kohes. Deri sa te sherohet ajo duhet trajtuar me alkool dhe pudra. Nuk keshillohet te laget vendi i kerthizes pa u shkeputur.

KUJDES
Cungu i kerthizes si dhe plaga qe mbetet kur ajo bie, jane rruge nga mund te kalojne lehte infeksionet ne trupin e femijes. Eshte gabim trajtimi i kerthizes me lende te papershtatshme. Kur cungu i kerthizes mbetet i lagesht duhet bere kujdes. Nga kerthiza mund te kete edhe rrjedhje hemorragjie. Ndodh qe pas renies se cungut te kerthizes, ne plagen e vogel qe ka mbetur hapur, formohet nje ngritje e vogel, e skuqur si mish i huaj qe merr trajten e kerpudhes.Ne kete rast kemi te bejme me granulomen ose me kerpudhen e kerthizes e cila mjekohet me nitrat argjendi. Ne raste te avancuara infeksionesh,  foshnja trajtohet me antibiotike.

----------


## Mina

MBROJTJA NGA INFEKSIONET
Foshnja e porsalindur mbrohet nga infeksionet duke krijuar kushte te pershtatshme ne dhomen e tij. Mikrobet  q sjellin infeksione ai i merr nga njerezit qe i afrohen dhe i qendrojne prane. Per kete arsye, pervec prinderve dhe te afermve qe i sherbejne, nuk duhet t'i afrohet askush tjeter. Jo cdo vizitor duhet te qendroje prane femijes. Gjithashtu edhe femijet e rritur qe kerkojne te luajne me foshnjen duhet te shmangen. Kur te afermit e foshnjes jane te semure, duhet te perdorin maska mbrojtese. 
TE QARET E FOSHNJES
I porsalinduri fle i qete diten dhe naten. Ai qendron zgjuar kur ushqehet dhe nderrohet. I porsalinduri qan kur kerkon te pije,  te nderrohet ose kur e shtrengon apo ngacmon ndonje rrobe e papershtatshme. Gjithashtu qan kur ka gazra ne zorre dhe kur nuk mbahet rregulli i ushqyerjes. I porsalinduri qan kur mesohet te lekundet ne shtrat ose ne krahe. Ai qan edhe kur eshte i semure. Nena e vemendeshme konstaton arsyen.

USHQYERJA E TE PORSALINDURIT
Qumeshti i gjirit eshte ushqimi me i pershtatshem dhe me i domosdoshem. Ai nuk mund te zevendesohet plotesisht nga asnje ushqim tjeter. Kulloshtra, qumeshti i diteve te para ka rendesi te vecante per te porsalindurin. Rendesi te vecante ka edhe venia e shpejte ne gji e foshnjes. Thithja e gjirit eshte alternativa me e mire per te bere ardhjen e shpejte te qumeshtit. Higjena e gjinjve eshte e rendesishme. Nuk duhen lene papasterti qumeshti.

TE DALURAT JASHTE TE TE PORSALINDURIT
Te dalurat jashte te te porsalindurit gjate diteve te para te jetes quhen mekonium. Ato ndryshojne nga faza tjeter e jashteqitjes pasi foshnja ka marre ushqim. Mekoniumi formohet ne zorret e femijes (fetusit) gjete jetes se tij ne mitren e nenes. ai perbehet nga lende te ndryshme qe ka gelltitur fetusi si leng amniotik, qeliza e lende te tjera te zorreve e te temthit.. Mekoniumi ka ngjyre te gjelbert te mbyllur. ai nuk ka ere dhe nuk permban mikrobe. I porsalinduri e nxjerr kete mase fill pas lindjes dhe ne 3-5 ditet ne vazhdim. Pas ketyre diteve te dalurat jashte marrin pamje tjeter dhe kane perberjen e ushqimit qe ai merr. Ne rastin e ushqyerjes me gji ato jane te buta dhe te ngjashme me te verdhen e vezes. Nxjerrja e mekoniumit ka rendesi dhe duhet te ndiqet sepse ne rast se i porsalinduri nuk e nxjerr ka mundesi te kete te bllokuar vrimen e daljes se zorreve. Ne kete rast i nenshtrohet nderhyrjes kirurgjikale pasi pasojat jane vdekjeprurese.
Ujet e holle del gjate lindjes ose shpejt pas lindjes. Gjate dites se pare, i porsalinduri lag 1-4 here ne dite. Pas dites se pare 6-10 here ne dite.

----------


## Mina

TEMPERATURA E TRUPIT TE FOSHNJES
Temperatura e trupit te foshnjes se porsalindur ka prirje te ulet shpejt pas lindjes dhe arrin 36 grade ose me pak. Pastaj kemi ngritje te lehte te temperatures dhe arrin deri ne 37 grade ose pak me lart nga dita e dyte ose e trete. Ne femijet e lindur nen peshe ose premature temperatura e trupit ka tendenca zbritjeje. Gjate javes se pare te jetes, temperatura e te porsalindurit nuk ka qndrueshmeri. Duhet bere kujdes ne kete faze per temperaturen e ambjentit. Ajo duhet te jete normale.

ZMADHIMI I GJENDRAVE TE GJIRIT
Ne disa raste ne foshnjet e porsalindura verehet zmadhim i gjendrave te gjirit gjate diteve te para te jetes. Ky fenomen ndeshet edhe tek femrat edhe tek meshkujt. Kjo ndodh per shkak te qarkullimit te hormoneve. Keto i kalojne foshnjes nga nena. Keto gjendrra  mund te nxjerrin edhe nje leng te ngjashem me qumeshtin. Keto gjendrra ulen vete dhe nuk duhen shtrydhur sepse demtohen.

VERDHEZA NE MOSHEN E TE PORSALINDURIT
Verdheza ne moshen e te porsalindurit takohet shpesh. Ajo mund te jete e lehte ose e rende. Disa here ngjyra e verdhe e lekures se te porsalindurit eshte aq e zbehte sa nuk bie ne sy, here te tjera me e theksuar. Ngjyra e bardhemes se syrit nuk ndryshon. edhe urina mbetet e paster. Gjendja e pergjitheshme e femijes mbetet e mire. Verdheza e zakonshme fillon te duket nga dita e 2-te e deri ne diten e 4-t dhe zhduket vete nga fundi i javes se pare ose fillimi i javes se dyte te jetes. Verdheza e zakonshme nuk ka nevoje per mjekim. Femija eshte mire te marre qumesht gjiri mjaftueshem.

VERDHEZA NE INFEKSIONET
Ne infeksionet e ndryshme te femijes se porsalindur, si ne ato qe perhapen ne te gjithe organizmin ashtu edhe ne ato qe prekin melcine e zeze, kemi te bejme me verdhez mjaft te theksuar si ne lekure ashtu edhe ne bardhemen e syrit. Ne keto raste gjendja eshte e rende.

VERDHEZA NE MUNGESEN E RRUGEVE TE TEMTHIT
Ne raste te rrala femija lind me nje te mete ne rruget e temthit. Keto jane te mbyllura dhe keshtu temthi nuk ka mundesi te lirohet e te kaloje nga melcia deri ne zorre. Ne keto raste ngjyra e verdhe behet me theksuar me kalimin e diteve dhe te javeve. Ujet e holle ka ngjyre te erret ndersa jashteqitja eshte e zbehte. Kjo lloj verdheze nuk ka mjekim. Rralle, me ane te nderhyrjes kirurgjikale mund te hapen rruget e kalimit te temthit.

VERDHEZA NGA SEMUNDJA HEMOLITIKE
Ne gjakun e njerezve gjenden te ashtuquajturat grupe te zakonshme, disa nengrupe si dhe faktori rezus. Shumica e njerezve e kane faktorin rezus, prandaj quhen rezus pozitiv. Ata qe nuk e kane quhen rezus negativ. Ne rast se nje grua rezus negativ mbetet shtatzane, duke qene burri i saj rezus pozitiv, zakonisht femija eshte rezus pozitiv si i ati. Ne shtatzanine e pare cdo gje shkon ne rregull. Me perseritjen e shtatzanise, ose kur nena ka marre transfuzione gjaku rezus pozitiv, foshnja mund te linde me shenja verdheze dhe anemie. Keto jane te lehta ose te renda. Ka mundesi qe foshnja ne kete rast te linde i vdekur.
 Ne rast semundjeje hemolitike te theksuar, i porsalinduri mund te shpetoje duke i bere nderrimin e gjakut me transfuzione te perseritura e te zgjatura me gjak rezus negativ. Ky proces behet menjehere pas lindjes. 
Qe te mos shfaqet semundja hemolitike e te porsalindurit nuk duhet te lejohet qe njerezve e vecanerisht femrave rezus negativ t'u behet gjak rezus pozitiv. Mjekesia disponon nje lende qe quhet imunoglobuline anti D. Duke ia injektuar nenave kete lende menjehere pas lindjes pakesohet mundesia e shfaqjes se semundjes hemolitike ne shtatzanine e ardhshme.

----------


## Mina

SHKAQET E LINDJES SE FEMIJES ME PESHE TE VOGEL
Femija mund te linde me peshe te vogel nen 2500 gr per shkaqe te ndryshme.
- Lind nen peshe ne ato raste kur lindja behet pa mbushur nena zgjatjen e rregullt te shtatzanise, qe eshte cikli 9 muajsh. Nre keto raste themi qe lindja eshte premature. Keto lindje i hasim ne ato raste kur nena ka patur crregullime, semundje, goditje ose lodhje te madhe fizike gjate shtatzanise.
-Ne disa raste ndodh kjo lindje pa shkak te dukshem. Shumica e femijeve premature lindin ne peshen 2000-2500 gram. Keta rriten me me lehtesi se ata qe lindin nen 2000 gram dhe vecanerisht nen 1800 gram.
-Femija lind ne kohen e duhur por me peshe nen 2500 gram. Keto lindje i takojne me shpesh rasteve binjake. Ndonjehere kjo ndodh kur nena ka patur dobesim te forte te organizmit gjate shtatzanise ose kur te dy prinderit jane te shkurter dhe te imet ne trup.

SI PARAQITEN FEMIJET NEN PESHE
Keta femije paraqesin ndryshime nja njeri-tjetri. Ne ato raste kur pesha e lindjes eshte afer 2500 gram femija ka ndryshime me te pakta. Ne rastet kur pesha eshte nen 1800 gram femija ka ndryshime te medha si nga pamja e jashtme ashtu dhe nga zhvillimi i organeve. Femijet e lindur me peshe te vogel zakonisht kane edhe trupin me te shkurter. Koka e tyre duket me e madhe ne krahasim me trupin.

DISA VECORI TE FEMIJEVE NEN PESHE
Femijet e parakohshem, vecanerisht kur pesha e lindjes eshte nen 1800 gram, kane force te kufizuar, nuk bertasin me gjalleri, thithin gjirin dobet, mund te mos jene ne gjendje te gelltisin qumeshtin. Keshtu tretja e ushqimit behet me veshtiresi. Femijet e parakohshem humbasin nxehtesi dhe keshtu ftohen shpejt. Ne rast se lihen ne dhome te ftohte dhe te veshur ne menyre te pamjaftueshme, temperatura e trupit bie ne 35 grado ose me poshte. Kjo ftohje e organizmit sjell deme. Keta femije kane qendrese te ulet ndaj mikrobeve dhe infeksioneve dhe gjendja e tyre rendohet shpejt. 
Kur pesha e lindjes eshte me afer 2500 grameve, femija ka mundesi me te medha per te jetuar. Ne rastet kur pesha eshte nen 1800 gram, mundesia per te jetuar eshte me e paket. Kur nenpesha eshte rrjedhim i semundjeve te nenes gjate shtatzanise, si verdheza, semundje te zemres apo te veshkave, mundesite e foshnjes per te jetuar jane te pakta. Kur femija lind nenpeshe dhe nena nuk ka kaluar semundje gjate shtazanise, mundesia per te jetuar eshte me e madhe. Kjo ndodh edhe kur kemi lindje binjakesh.

KUJDESI PER FEMIJET E PARAKOHSHEM
-Mbajtja e temperatures se trupit ne shifrat normale.
-Ushqyerja e kujdesshme sipas mundesive dhe nevojave te  
 femijes.
-Ruajtja nga semundjet dhe infeksionet. 
Duhet patur parasysh qe temperatura e femijes nen peshe duhet ruajtur ne limitin 36-37 grade.
Temperatura e ambjentit ku qendron femija duhet ruajtur ne 23-25 grade. Ne stinet e nxehta jo me shume se 27 grade. Dhoma e femijes duhet te kete lageshtire te mjaftueshme. Ajri i nxehte dhe i thate eshte i demshem. Edhe ajri i mbyllur eshte shume i demshem. Ajri i dhomes ku rri femija duhet te nderrohet vazhdimisht. Veshjet dhe mbulesat nuk duhet ta shtrengojne femijen. Ne rast se temperatura e dhomes eshte e pamjaftueshme per femijen e lindur nen peshe, duhet te marrim masa per ngrohjen e saj.

----------


## Mina

USHQYERJA E FEMIJES
Prinderit duhet te zoterojne njohuri  te sakta mbi kete problem. Ata duhet te dine lendet kryesore qe permbajne ushqimet. Nese ushqimit i mungojen keto lende atehere ai eshte i pamjaftueshem per femijen. Ushqimi kryesor eshte gjiri. Ne rast se mungon gjate gjashte muajve te pare te jetes duhet zevendesuar me qumesht lope te perpunuar e te plotesuar. Lendet e domosdoshme qe duhet te permbajne ushqimet jane; Proteinat, yndyrnat, karbohidratet ose sheqernat, kriprat minerale, vitaminat, uji.
PROTEINAT
Jane lende te rendesishme e te domosdoshme ushqyese per zhvillimin e organizmit, ndertimin dhe riperteritjen e indeve, per formimin e fermenteve dhe hormoneve. Proteinat sherbejne edhe si burim energjie. nje gram proteine jep rreth 4 kalori. Proteinat perbehen nga aminoacide te ndryshme. Ato kane prejardhje bimore dhe shtazore.
Proteinat me prejardhje shtazore gjenden ne mish, peshk, djathe, qumesht, veze, gjize, tru, melci.
Proteinat me prejardhje bimore gjenden ne dritherat, ne miellin e dritherave, ne buke, ne oriz, ne bizele, ne thjerza. Ushqimi i femijes duhet te permbaje me teper proteina shtazore se sa bimore. 
Sasia e priteinave qe kerkon organizmi i femijes per cdo kilogram peshe, ne perpjestim me peshen eshte me e madhe se ajo qe kerkon organizmi i te rriturit. Organizmit te te rriturit i mjafton 1 gram proteine per cdo kilogram peshe, ndersa femija i vogel ka nevoje per 2.5 deri ne 3 gram proteina per cdo kilogram peshe.

----------


## Mina

PERBERJA E QUMESHTIT TE NENES
Qumeshti i nenes ka perberje te tille qe i pershtatet
plotesisht nevojave te foshnjes gjate 5-6 muajve te
pare te jetes.
   Qumeshti i nenes trete plotesisht dhe me lehtesi 
nga organizmi dhe aparati tretes i femijes. Perse
tretet me lehte dhe ndikon ne zhvillimin e femijes?
   Dihet rendesia qe kane proteinat per zhvillimin e
trupit dhe te trurit. Proteinat ne qumeshtin e gjirit
gjenden ne ate sasi qe i duhen organizmit te femijes.
Ato kane nje perberje te vecante dhe thithen e
pervetesohen plotesisht nga organizmi i tij. Proteinat
ne qumeshtin e lopes gjenden ne sasi me te madhe por
ato pervetesohen pak dhe keq nga femija.
   Yndyrnat ne qumeshtin e gjirit gjenden ne sasi
mjaft te madhe. Perberja e tyre eshte e tille qe
plotesojne nevojat e organizmit pa e lodhur ate.
Yndyrnat ne qumeshtin e lopes jane me pak te tretshme
dhe me vlere me te paket.
   Sheqernat ne qumeshtin e gjirit gjenden ne nje
forme te vecante (laktoze) qe tretet lehte, ushqen
mire femijen dhe pengon zhvillimin e mikrobeve ne
zorret e tij. Qumeshti i lopes e ka laktozen ne sasi
me te paket dhe me pak te tretshme, keshtuqe
detyrohemi ta plotesojme me sheqerin e zakonshem qe
nuk eshte shume i pershtatshem per femijen e vogel.
   Vitaminat gjenden ne sasi ne qumeshtin e nenes. Ato
kalojne ne gojen e femijes pa u demtuar. Perkundrazi,
shumica e vitaminave qe gjenden ne qumeshtin e lopes
demtohen sepse  ky qumesht zihet para perdorimit.
   Disa vitamina qe mungojne ose gjenden ne sasi te
paket ne cdo lloj qumeshti, duhet t'i shtohen femijes
ne nje moshe te caktuar. Femija ka nevoje per vitamine
D dhe C edhe kur eshte me qumesht gjiri por ne sasi me
te paket se sa kur eshte me ushqyerje te huaj.
   Qumeshti i gjirit permban disa lende mbrojtese qe
nuk gjenden ne qumeshtin e lopes. Keto lende qe quhen
antikorpe, lizozime etj. mbrojne zorret dhe gjithe
organizmin nga zhvillimi e shumezimi i disa bakterieve
te demshme.
   Qumeshti i nenes kalon ne gojen e femijes i paster
dhe pa mikrobe. Qumeshti i lopes kalon nje rruge me te
gjate deri ne gojen e femijes. Gjate kesaj rruge
marrin papasterti edhe qumeshti edhe ena ku vendoset
ky qumesht.
   Qumeshti i nenes ka gjithmone temperaturen e
pershtatshme per femijen. Ushqimi i huaj nuk e ruan
kete temperature si qumeshti i gjirit qe eshte me e
pelqyeshmja per femijen.
   Ushqyerja me gji krijon lidhje te shpejte afrimi e
terheqje midis nenes dhe femijes. Kjo ka rendesine e
vet te vecante. Duhet te bindemi per vlerat qe ka
qumeshti i nenes. Cdo ndryshim apo shtese ne ushqim
duhet bere me kujdes.

USHQYERJA E FOSHNJES ME GJI GJATE DITEVE TE PARA TE
JETES
Ushqyerja me gji gjate diteve te para te jetes ka
shume rendesi. kjo percakton cfar rruge do te marre
femija ne kete drejtim. Ne rast se nuk ndihmohet nena
gjate diteve te para, mund te behen shume gabime qe do
te pengojne vazhdimin e nje ushqyerje te rregullt te
femijes.
   Foshnja e porsalindur lihet e qete gjate oreve te
para te jetes. Nena dhe femija kane nevoje per nje
periudhe te shkurter pushimi.
   Ne rastet e lindjes ne peshe normale dhe kur nuk
shfaq shqetesim, femija lihet pa gji per rreth 12 ore.
 Gjate ketyre 12 oreve te para foshnja mund te nxjerre
me te vjella lengjet e gelltitura gjate lindjes. Gjate
kesaj kohe ai urinon dhe mund te dale jashte.
   Ne rastet kur ai tregon shqetesim dhe qan, mund t'i
jepet pak uje i zier me pak sheqer.
   Kur nena eshte ne gjendje te mire dhe foshnja
kerkon te pije, mund te vihet ne gji me shpejt, nga
8-10 ore pas lindjes.
   Koha e venies ne gji mund te zgjase mbi 12 ore kur
nena ka lodhje, si rrjedhim i nje lindje te veshtire
ose i nje nderhyrjeje.
  Eshte mire qe venia ne gji e femijes mos t'i kaloje
24 oret.
  Femija qe ka lindur me peshe te madhe dhe fle i qete
zakonisht lihet pa pire edhe 24 ore.

----------


## Mina

SI I JEPEN LENGJET FEMIJES SE PORSALINDUR
Lengjet, femijes se porsalindur, i jepen me luge te vogel te sterilizuar ne uje te valuar.
   Lengjet jepen me shume kujdes per te mos i shkaktuar femijes zenie fryme dhe kjo ndodh kur lengjet kalojne ne rruget e frymemarrjes.
   Lengjet nuk duhet t'i jepen femijes me shishe e biberon sepse keshtu ai thith me lehtesi. Duke u mesuar keshtu ai do te kete pengese ne kapjen e gjirit. Thithja e gjirit kerkon force me te madhe dhe keshtu foshnja mesohet dhe kerkon biberonin dhe le pas dore gjirin.

PSE FEMIJA DUHET MESUAR TE VIHET SHPEJT NE GJI
Venia e shpejte ne gji e te porsalindurit eshte menyra me e mire per te ndjelle qumeshtin.
   Venia e shpejte ne gji e meson femijen me veprimin e thithjes se gjirit. Ky eshte instikt natyral qe femija e mbart.
   Kur foshnja vihet me vonese ne gji ka pasoja.
  -Qumeshti vjen me vonese ose nuk vjen fare dhe keshtu humbet.
  -Femija harron ose humbet refleksin e thithjes.
   Ne ato raste kur femija lind nen peshe aftesia e thithjes zhvillohet me vonese. Duhet kembengulur me durim per te mesuar venien e femijes ne gji.

ARDHJA E QUMESHTIT
Pas lindjes, tek gruaja lehone, vihet re tendosja dhe fryrja e gjinjve. Kemi te bejme me ardhjen e qumeshtit. Tek disa gra kjo ndodh menjehere, brenda pak oreve. Ne raste te tjera mund te vonoje edhe 2-3 dite.
   Ardhja e qumeshtit verehet zakonisht nga dita e dyte deri ne diten e peste te lindjes. Qumeshti vjen me vone tek grate qe lindin per here te pare dhe me shpejt ne lindjet e dyta. Gjithashtu tek disa gra qumeshti vjen me shejt dhe ne sasi me te madhe, ndersa ne disa gra te tjera ai vjen me vone dhe ne sasi me te paket.
   Ardhja e qumeshti eshte proces natyral qe lidhet me daljen ne qarkullim te disa hormoneve. Sa me shpejt ta thithe femija gjirin aq me shpejt vjen qumeshti. Edhe kur vjen shume pak qumesht duhet insistuar. 
   Kur qumeshti vjen me vonese perpiqemi ta terheqim me pompe ose ta shtrydhim me duar pa demtuar gjendren. Eshte efikase ne kete rast te vendoset ne gji nje femije i shendoshe e i zhvilluar sepse ndihmon me forcen thithese.

CILESITE E QUMESHTIT TE DITEVE TE PARA
Qumeshti i diteve te para quhet kulloshter. Kulloshtra ka ngjyre te verdhe dhe eshte me e trashe se qumshti i diteve te mepasme. Ajo ka vlere dhe nuk duhet humbur.
   Kulloshtra permban sasi te medha  proteinash e kriperash dhe tretet lehte nga i porsalinduri gjithashtu permban edhe antikorpe te cilat i sherbejne organizmit te femijes per t'u mbrojtur. Kulloshtra ka veti te ndihmoje per lirimin shpejte te zorreve te te porsalindurit nga mekoniumi. Kulloshtra nxirret nga gjiri gjate javes se pare dhe me pak edhe gjate javes se dyte te lindjes. Pak nga pak ajo shnderrohet ne qumeshtin e vertete qe ndryshon ne perberje nga kulloshtra.

SA HERE VIHET NE GJI FOSHNJA GJATE DITEVE TE PARA TE JETES
Per here te pare foshnja vendoset ne gji pas 12 oresh. Dy ditet e para te jetes vihet cdo 3 ose 4 ore.
   Pas dy diteve te para i porsalinduri eshte mire te vihet ne gji ne menyre te rregullt dhe jo me rralle se cdo 3 ore. 
   Ne ditet e para te jetes eshte mire qe femija te vihet ne gji ne cdo kuarje (vakt) ne te dy gjinjte, perderisa nuk ka ardhur qumeshti mire. Foshnja mbahet ne cdo gji 5-10 minuta. Ai duhet mesuar qe te kape pervec thithit edhe nje pjese te lekures perreth tij.
   Ne rast se foshnja tregohet i ploget ose i pergjumur,  duhet t'i bejme ngacmime te vogla ne menyre qe te thithe gjirin me me force. Ky moment kerkon durim dhe jo shqetesim.
   Gjate 7- 10 diteve te para si i porsalinduri ashtu edhe nena eshte mire te bejne nje pushim gjate nates prej 5-6 oresh. Pas diteve te para, kur qumeshti vjen mjaftueshem, pushimi i nates prej 6 oresh behet i domosdoshem.

----------


## Mina

POZICIONI I NENES KUR USHQEM FEMIJEN ME GJI
Ne ditet e para te lehonise nena e ushqen me gji femijen ne pozicionin shtrire, anash. Kur femijen e ushqen majtas, ajo kthehet plotesisht nga ky krah. Femija qendron ne shtat nga e majta e nenes. Edhe ne krahun tjeter keshtu veprohet. Pas diteve te para te lehonise nena fillon te ushqeje femijen me gji ne pozicionin ulur. Me vone, kur ngrihet nga shtrati, ajo e ushqen ate ne pozicionin e zakonshem dhe keshtu vazhdon deri ne fund te ushqyerjes me gji. Nena duhet te qendroje ulur ne nje objekt jo shume te larte dhe njeren kembe ta mbeshtese ne nje stol qe gjuri ne te cilin mbeshtetet femija, te jete me i ngritur se sa tjetri. Krahu ne te cilin ndodhet femija mban koken e femijes ne pozicionin e pershtatshem ndersa dora e kundert duhet te mbaje gjirin per te ndihmuar femijen derisa e fut ne goje. Gjate ushqyerjes me gji, nena duhet te qendroje lirshem, pa u sforcuar.

SI FUTET GJIRI NE GOJEN E FEMIJES
Kur goja e femijes ngacmohet nga maja e gjirit, femija e kap dhe fillon ta thithe ate. Perserisim qe femija duhet mesuar qe te kape vec thithit edhe nje pjese lekure qe rrethon majen. Keshtu shmangen carjet apo plasaritjet (regadat) e gjirit dhe qumeshti rrjedh me lehte. 
   Carjet verehen perreth majes se gjirit dhe per se gjati kundrejt majes. Ato zakonisht shfaqen dy javet e para dhe ne lindjet e para. Carjet behen shkak per pakesimin e qumeshtit dhe humbjen e tij. Ato japin dhimbje te forta dhe nepermjet mahisjeve kalojne mikrobe. Kur futet ne gojen e femijes, gjiri duhet mbajtur pak i shtypur ne mes te gishtit te dyte dhe te trete. Duke mbajtur gjirin me dy gishtat e dores se kundert, nena i jep gjirit formen e nje hinke. Keshtu behet me e lehte futja e tij ne gojen e femijes. Ky veprim vlen edhe per te ruajtur hapsiren e hundes se femijes ne menyre qe ai te marre fryme lirshem, perndryshe ai nuk eshte ne gjendje te thithe.

ORARI I DHENIES SE GJIRIT
Dhenia e gjirit me orar eshte e dobishme edhe per nenen edhe per femijen.
Qumeshti qe pi femija ne cdo vakt perpunohet per rreth 2 ore e gjysem. Dhenia me rregull e gjirit eshte e rendesishme sa ushqyerja me rregull e te rriturit. Kur femija eshte i shendoshe dhe gjiri jep qumesht te mjaftueshem, ai vetvetiu kerkon te pije me orar. Ne mes te dy vakteve foshnja pushon, fle qete ose luan. Nena nderkohe ka hapsire per te kryer pune te tjera. Femijet qe jane mesuar te pijne ne menyre te crregullt, jane te shqetesuar dhe kane crregullime ne tretjen e ushqimit. 
Kur femija pi me orar, pas nje pushimi prej disa oresh, eshte ne gjendje ta boshatise plotesisht gjirin. Zbrazja e plote e gjirit eshte menyra me e mire per te mbajtur rrjedhjen e mjaftueshme te qumeshtit. 
Kur femija vendoset kohe e pa kohe ne gji, gjiri nuk boshatiset plotesisht. kjo con ne pakesimin e qumeshtit dhe ne humbjen e tij. Kur femija vendoset me rregull ne gji, gjiri demtohet me pak.

USHQYERJA ME GJI NE DY MUAJT E PARE
Gjate dy muajve te pare femija vendoset ne gji 7 here ne 24 ore. Femijet e lindur ne peshe normale mesohen shpejt me kete orar. Keshtu i bie qe femija te ushqehet cdo 3 ore me nje pushim prej 6 oresh ne nate. Nese vaktin e pare femija e merr ne oren 6 te mengjesit vazhdon me kete rend te dytin e merr ne oren 9, te tretin ne 12, te katertin ne 15, te pestin ne 18, te gjashtin ne 21, te shtatin ne oren 24. Ne femijet me peshe me te vogel dhenia e gjirit behet me e shpeshte.

----------


## vajza pa emer

o mina kam nje pyetje .pse te vihet femija ne gji pas 12 oreve dhe jo sa lind.kur nena e ve femijen ne gji sa lind athere femija e meson me shpejt dhe qumeshti vjen me shpejt.te pakten une keshtu mendoj

----------


## Mina

Ky material nuk eshte pergatitur nga une. Une e kam marre nga nje liber. Kur te perfundoj materialin atehere mund te diskutojme dhe te japim eksperiencat personale. Libri sherben per t'i ardhur ne ndihme nenave te reja dhe eshte shkruar nja nje mjek me titull shkencor.

----------

